# Time Machine für Windows 7 64bit?



## Arne Buchwald (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da sich meine SSD Festplatte vor kurzem verabschiedet hat, möchte ich jetzt schon gerne eine Lösung einrichten, die ein einfaches Zurückspielen des kompletten Systems von einem externen Datenträger ermöglicht.

Auf MacBooks ist das ja wunderbar über Time Machine gelöst. Ich benötige ausdrücklich nicht die Funktionalität, bestimmte ältere Dateistände wieder herstellen zu können. Wenn eine Software das kann, wunderbar - wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. Wichtig ist mir einfach nur, dass im Falle eines weiteren HDD Crashs das gesamte System nach Austausch des defekten Datenträgers sehr zeitnah wieder hergestellt werden kann. Dazu soll die Software selbständig feststellen, ob der externe Datenträger per USB angeschlossen ist und wenn ja, inkrementelle Sicherungen fahren.

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 RC, 64bit

Bisher habe ich nur "Rebit" als Softwarelösung gefunden. Der Support hat mir nach 24 Stunden aber immer noch nicht beantwortet, ob sie mir a) eine Trial anbieten können und b) ob Windows 7 schon unterstützt wird und c) wie es mit der 64bit Variante aussieht.

Hat einer von euch weitere Vorschläge?

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

